
A New Photo Experience: Your Photos, Happier - blasdel
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2010/06/23/a-new-photo-experience-your-photos-happier/
======
blasdel
6 years of being the fastest growing photo sharing site while being terrible
for actually _looking at photos_ proves that social features can be far more
important than domain features.

Flickr was originally explicitly an MMO MUD with a photo-sharing feature in
the chat, and it never stopped being an MMO when after they removed the MUD
stuff.

